# At Home (former Garden Ridge) Halloween 2015



## Scatterbrains (Nov 16, 2008)

woohoo....just looked at there web page and they are getting two stores in Utah...I just don't know if "Coming Soon" will be soon enough for this season


----------



## panampia (Sep 16, 2009)

*my scouting mission at At Home*

I went today to take a look around and found some interesting things. I thought the wire cage thing would make an interesting Cabinet of Curiosities. Then there was the tall candelabra which was impressive. The moon sun star wind chime would look great in a fortune teller set up. And the sad angel is perfect in a tombstone. The two tall lady statues I can see making some cool outfits for them, finding a perfectly sized large marble to hold in their perfectly posed hands, and wigs and hats to be fortune tellers. They are perfect for that. Lots to think about though I bought nothing. I have been on the forum daily for 2 weeks just about. I am ready to start hauling my stuff up to decorate. It will take me a month, for sure. I am over the edge...completely bonkers with Halloween. Been for a few years now and it gets worse and worse, or in my eyes, better and better, lol.


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

Love that angle


----------



## grim gravely (Jun 11, 2015)

The nearest At Home store has nothing Halloween out yet. All the seasonal aisles are bare boned with a few straggler summer items. Either the summer stuff sold well or they didn't restock the shelves and don't care that all those aisles are just standing with nothing up yet.


----------



## Spats (Sep 21, 2006)

I was reading this thread, and decided I'd call the local At Home here in Oklahoma.

The representative said that the Halloween merchandise is in inventory, and they will be zoning the display area. He said the Halloween stuff should be completely displayed by the end of the month, so the last weekend in July is probably gonna be the sweet spot for shopping.

Autumn florals are being stocked this week, and some locations probably already have a decent amount on the shelves.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Col. Fryght (Oct 23, 2012)

I keep meaning to stop by my local At Home store. I must add this to the "to-do" list this week.


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

How much was that cage thing panampia? Does anyone know if At Home ever has discounts or coupons ?


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

Scatterbrains said:


> woohoo....just looked at there web page and they are getting two stores in Utah...I just don't know if "Coming Soon" will be soon enough for this season


the one in Riverdale says summer 2015 and Provo Fall 2015. of course construction ect. are usually delayed but the one due in summer could be ready by halloween for sure.


----------



## Cloe (Mar 18, 2013)

I've seen a few things I am interested in but none in NY either. My son failed me on his road trip and I saw the posting about PA. I am actually contemplating the 2 1/2 hour road trip under the disguise of "family picnic" ha ha! Anyone on here know of a nice park near Erie, PA?  Hi..My name is Cloe (aka) and I am a Halloweenaholic! The first step is admittance, right?


----------



## Scatterbrains (Nov 16, 2008)

disembodiedvoice said:


> the one in Riverdale says summer 2015 and Provo Fall 2015. of course construction ect. are usually delayed but the one due in summer could be ready by halloween for sure.


I drove by the Riverdale one last night and they have their signage up. I can't iimagine they would have that up if they weren't going to be opening soon. Ironically, @Home is going into a building that was used as a Haunted House for a couple of years. Although Halloween City also has there signs up there too and I don't expect them to open their doors until Labor Day


----------



## screamqueen2012 (Aug 2, 2012)

still putting out here but i picked up a clutch of skellie bats, have some good candles for those wanting some, have a really good skelleton vic doll, i stood and thought and thought whered i put her and didnt get her but shes nice, some cute and some cool signs, oh have the three d metal light up signs, cheaper than joanns....


----------



## screamqueen2012 (Aug 2, 2012)

woot woot, scored the edison electric hat and two vict-a-phones...also bought some of the candle tapers i passed on, too cute once i thought about them... cvs had a mad scientist hat almost identical to this one last year i bought for my son for a frankenstein theme for his condo...this is so cool...the light up ghost too is killer, got that....great things this year!


----------



## Cloe (Mar 18, 2013)

My road trip isn't looking good. If there is anyone on here that would be willing to pick a few things up for me and ship them, could you please pm me? Thanks.


----------



## Zombiesmash (Jul 15, 2011)

Cloe said:


> My road trip isn't looking good. If there is anyone on here that would be willing to pick a few things up for me and ship them, could you please pm me? Thanks.


I asked the very same recently and no luck! I decided to take it as a hint and pull out of the PIF and secret reaper exchanges for a while.


----------



## Cloe (Mar 18, 2013)

When I figured in the cost of gas for the just short of 3 hour trip for my daughters van I figured it would be cheaper to pay for shipping (express, at that lol). If I do make the trip Zombie Smash, I will let you know. Might be this weekend so keep an eye on your messages. I am drooling over the electric hat. I wanted the skeleton animals too. I'd suck up the higher price for those elsewhere but I haven't seen that hat anywhere else and it looks like only a few per store from the pictures.


----------



## screamqueen2012 (Aug 2, 2012)

id offer to go get the hat for you but we only had the main display set up so far with really all the good things, and i bought the only hat...the shelves are still very bare but will be stocked. maybe give it a little bit more time, seems to me this year we dont have alot of folks and i mean the "regulars" on here completely yet. two years ago everyone was gladdly shipping to others, picking up stuff at home goods especially. why not post your list here of what you are wanting, region you need it shipped too, in case someones alot closer to save you shipping and see who can help..........i'll start a thread for shippers.


----------



## kakugori (Aug 26, 2013)

I stopped in the Tulsa store yesterday and they actually seem to have some good stuff this year! I picked up some new tombstones (yeah I could make them but I don't want to, and these are the nice taller ones).











They had some skeletons for $50. I think they were pose and stay, I remember them having the hip joints with the plastic interlocking "teeth". Seemed a bit flimsy though, especially in the ribs, and the feet were hollow shells. I thought they'd be good for corpsing, but not really a $50 item. Maybe on sale. They had a lot. Anybody know how these compare to a costco or walgreens skeleton?


There were some interesting light strings, faux Edison style flicker bulbs with a little bit of blood running down from the top. Those were $20. Don't remember how many bulbs (10 or 12?) or how long the string was.


And of course lots of decor and glitter items and airblowns and the small hanging characters they always seem to have a full aisle of.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

screamqueen2012 said:


> woot woot, scored the edison electric hat and two vict-a-phones...also bought some of the candle tapers i passed on, too cute once i thought about them... cvs had a mad scientist hat almost identical to this one last year i bought for my son for a frankenstein theme for his condo...this is so cool...the light up ghost too is killer, got that....great things this year!


I saw the hat you guys have been talking about on the shelf in one of the photos. I'd love to see a video or photos of it in action. Does it make sounds too?


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

I don't care to pick some things up for folks who don't have an At Home, I didn't see your post zombiesmash. With that being said, my store doesn't have much out yet. I was there Friday and they told me that had to have everything put out by this Wednesday so I'm going back soon to see all the good stuff. Also, unless my store gets more in ( which they probably will) they are out of the bonez scorpion and rats. I got a few for myself and I have already sent some to a fellow forum member, we cleaned out the rats and scorpions, leaving only a few sad spiders. If they get more in, I can grab those too if needed. One more thing, shipping is a [email protected]! depending on where you live can be sort of expensive. ( 11-15 bucks for shipping to the midwest or west coast) that is for a light/ fairly small package of bonez critters, something larger or heavier will change that of course.....just something to think about..


----------



## panampia (Sep 16, 2009)

Disembodiedvoice, I didn't look at the price of that large cage thing, but I may go back tomorrow and let you know. I loved the size, nice and impressive. I have never seen coupons nor discounts there, sadly.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

I went to Dallas yesterday to make stirring cauldron at my friend cyclone jack's house. On the way home I stopped at At Home and wow!

i do have lots of pictures that I will upload later today. They have some fantastic things.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

OK, to quote a Queen song, I WANT IT ALL & I WANT IT NOW!

A lot of what's been pictured can be had elsewhere but I'm just jealous that there's, what seems like, an entire store (that isn't a seasonal store like Spirit or a craft store) devoted to Halloween this early.


----------



## LairMistress (Jul 31, 2009)

I would love to know the price on the cage/shelf unit, too! Thanks!


----------



## Scatterbrains (Nov 16, 2008)

Our new @Home store opens for business this coming weekend!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Scatterbrains said:


> Our new @Home store opens for business this coming weekend!



Hey, at least they are getting closer to California! I'm still working on Cracker Barrel coming here. LOL.


----------



## screamqueen2012 (Aug 2, 2012)

Cloe said:


> When I figured in the cost of gas for the just short of 3 hour trip for my daughters van I figured it would be cheaper to pay for shipping (express, at that lol). If I do make the trip Zombie Smash, I will let you know. Might be this weekend so keep an eye on your messages. I am drooling over the electric hat. I wanted the skeleton animals too. I'd suck up the higher price for those elsewhere but I haven't seen that hat anywhere else and it looks like only a few per store from the pictures.


i have TWO electric chair hats now for anyone whos wanting them....bought all they had on this trip...sooooooooooooo if you love that and cant find it, i'll be happy to ship one or both to you....my husband actually found the second one hiding and threw it in the cart and said someone will want it...lol....what a great boy he is!!......... our stores wierd, about everything good is in the display up front not on the shelves. PM if you want one of these...


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Screamqueen, PMing you now. I don't have an At Home and when I finally saw the photo of the hat on the shelf and with all the comments about it, couldn't help but think it would look cool in my mad lab. Just need one if Cloe doesn't need both.

yep, you have a great hubby there!!


----------



## DaveintheGrave (Feb 12, 2004)

What does the electric chair hat look like?

If anyone wants something from At Home, PM me. I'd be glad to stop by and pick up whatever you want. I have a store about 3 miles from my house.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

I didn't get a photo of it, DaveintheGrave, but it is cool looking~


----------



## Mike and Tiff (Aug 21, 2013)

with and without the lights on


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Great photo Mike and Tiff! Very vintage looking. I might want to cover up the small LEDs at the bottom edge but really love the look. It's a thinking cap right or something that transfers memories? Maybe I'd actually like to find two of them to use on two patients. hmmm. LOL.


----------



## screamqueen2012 (Aug 2, 2012)

i jumped on this hat then found a plank board arts n crafts chair at an auction im going ot make an executioner chair from ...put a skellie in it and ziiiip zippp zappp...the hats great, be great too to buy more edison bulbs to put around the chair.....or do a frankinstein scene


----------



## screamqueen2012 (Aug 2, 2012)

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Screamqueen, PMing you now. I don't have an At Home and when I finally saw the photo of the hat on the shelf and with all the comments about it, couldn't help but think it would look cool in my mad lab. Just need one if Cloe doesn't need both.
> 
> yep, you have a great hubby there!!


i'll pm you in the am...just saw this...


----------



## StevensonMetal (Jul 24, 2015)

Thanks. I love At Home former (Garden Ridge) but have to drive a long way to get to one. Been going to them for the past 2 years and always have tons of stuff. Nice to see what they have. Going plan a trip soon and take some cash lol.


----------



## Cloe (Mar 18, 2013)

DaveintheGrave said:


> What does the electric chair hat look like?
> 
> If anyone wants something from At Home, PM me. I'd be glad to stop by and pick up whatever you want. I have a store about 3 miles from my house.


Dave I would really like the electric chair hat that was posted above if you see it in your store. I sent a message to Screamqueen yesterday but if she has decided not to sell them both, I am still looking if you happen to have 1 in your store. Thanks.


----------



## Scatterbrains (Nov 16, 2008)

Well, I finally got to see the @home store and noticed that I had seen most of their stuff elsewhere in the past. They do have a nice collection of inflatables, but I refuse to buy inflatables. I'll have to go back in a couple of weeks to see if they added to their inventory. 

Does anyone know if they do the half off sales at the end of the season? They have some lights that I may be interested in if they do.


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Scatterbrains said:


> Does anyone know if they do the half off sales at the end of the season? They have some lights that I may be interested in if they do.


About a month past, I want to say. Just after the holiday is only 25% off, which is worth it for smaller items, but not the larger ones.


----------



## ldogg53 (May 23, 2008)

kakugori said:


> I stopped in the Tulsa store yesterday and they actually seem to have some good stuff this year! I picked up some new tombstones (yeah I could make them but I don't want to, and these are the nice taller ones).
> 
> View attachment 246624
> 
> ...


Tombstones are nice. 

I'm also curious about their skeletons. I broke 2 last year so I need to replace them. I like the Costco ones a lot, but if these are fairly comparable I'd scoop them up.


----------



## Windborn (Oct 10, 2011)

We are actually going to turn the light up hat into something more steampunk-ish mad scientist wear. Pat will wear it as part of her costume for the wedding LOL


----------



## DaveintheGrave (Feb 12, 2004)

Cloe said:


> Dave I would really like the electric chair hat that was posted above if you see it in your store. I sent a message to Screamqueen yesterday but if she has decided not to sell them both, I am still looking if you happen to have 1 in your store. Thanks.


OK, sure. I plan to check the store again tomorrow (Wednesday) and hopefully find the hats. 
I'd like one myself if they have enough of them.


----------



## Alexscaresme (Jul 17, 2015)

My aunt got me the hat at her store. She sent me a video of my loot and the hat was really really cool. Def pick one or two up.


----------



## DaveintheGrave (Feb 12, 2004)

Cloe and Spookie: I'm sorry to say I checked the store again today and did not find a single electric chair hat. 

I'll keep checking periodically, though. Maybe they will eventually show up.


----------



## LairMistress (Jul 31, 2009)

Does anyone know how much the cage/shelf unit thing is? I don't know how to describe it if I call our closest store. It's 2 hours away, so I can't just go look. I need to be sure that they have it before I go...provided it's in my price range. What would you call it, if you were describing it?


----------



## Tx_pumpkin_king (Aug 1, 2015)

*AT home (Garden Ridge)*

Hi All 

I went to our local at and not only were they in full swing Halloween/Fall but Christmas too. I took a few pictures of some of the displays and aisle. They had two cooler props (My pics didn't quite turn out) one is a pretty realistic chainsaw w/ sound for $24.99 and a headpiece that you could wear or for an electric chair/ Frankenstein like creation the buzzed and zapped and lights up for $14.99. (I'll try and get some pictures soon)
Big disappointment was the caldron stirring witch for $169.99 that sounded like ever joint in her body was needing oiled. It was so loud you couldn't hear what she was saying at times.


----------



## Deadna (Oct 19, 2002)

The hat is great...there are other posts about them and they will probably get bought up before long.
I loved the chainsaw too but wasn't sure if it was a good buy since I rarely have seen any others so I passed.


----------



## theric85 (Feb 23, 2014)

I visited mine the other day, and walked out with $30 in crap! You guys set me up. lol. I believe this years selection is better than the previous couple of years.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

I also was disappointed in the cauldron stirring witch. She is not worth that much money. I had to smile at the Wizard of Oz witch also for $179. I picked her up last month from an online sale on Facebook for $40 or $45. I am very happy!!!


----------



## Sidnami (Apr 26, 2010)

Does anyone know if they got the larger skeleton spiders or the animated version of the skeleton dog? Or even the larger skeleton dogs?


----------



## Deadna (Oct 19, 2002)

Sidnami said:


> Does anyone know if they got the larger skeleton spiders or the animated version of the skeleton dog? Or even the larger skeleton dogs?


If you are talking about the spiders with the human skulls....yes they do have them,I believe $12. They also have the animated bulldog type skelly dogs for $20.


----------



## Janie Ruiz (Nov 3, 2013)

I snapped a few pics last night, bought the hat and chainsaw. My store had about 10 hats left in Houston(willowbrook store)


----------



## Janie Ruiz (Nov 3, 2013)




----------



## Kazuki (Sep 21, 2013)

Photos I got from the one that just opened up by us.


----------



## Jmpugh (Jun 29, 2015)

*At Home (formerly Garden Ridge)*

I wonder how long it will be before people stop pointing out that At Home was formerly Garden Ridge? Caught myself saying that everytime last week. I bet their corporate people hate that.


----------



## Stochey (Sep 22, 2009)

This is the first year I've been intrigued by At Home... do they ever do coupons or put their stuff on sale?


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

Stochey said:


> This is the first year I've been intrigued by At Home... do they ever do coupons or put their stuff on sale?


As a general rule I don't think so. I did get a 10% off coupon when I signed up for emails but that was it, they haven't included a coupon since. Maybe if there is Halloween left at the end they may mark it down to the clearance aisle?? I don't know but I know they have half off aisles around the store but I have no idea if they ever do this with seasonal items.


----------



## davy2 (Sep 10, 2008)

oh, man, so jealous of you guys, don't have these stores on the West coast! bummer, cuz it looks like they have a great selection


----------



## Ghouliet (Nov 5, 2010)

What is the current list of what everyone is looking for from AT Home? Message me this morning if you would like me to look for something. I will be going to the store near us today.


----------



## Kazuki (Sep 21, 2013)

If anyone sees one of these little skelly lantern leds. 
They're sold out at the two closest stores to me. 
One even has their Halloween items already pushed aside for Christmas. :/


----------



## Windborn (Oct 10, 2011)

Stochey said:


> This is the first year I've been intrigued by At Home... do they ever do coupons or put their stuff on sale?


check their website - they rarely send coupons but I have found them on their site!


----------



## Halloweena (Oct 9, 2014)

Quick question! Do the At Home stores tend to get wiped out early or are they still pretty stocked? I am headed out of town and soooo excited because I found out there are TWO At Home stores near our destination!! Cannot wait!!


----------



## jb1sb2 (Oct 9, 2014)

I am not sure about elsewhere, but the one near me still has a decent amount of most things. Good Luck finding whatever you want there! (They sold out of the small animal skeletons quickly though)


----------

